# Anyone looking forward to the new World of Darkness MMO?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Because i heard about it.

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/707736/world-of-darkness-mmo-revealed/

Hopefully they'll make a expansion pack later on to play a werewolf.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werewolf:_The_Apocalypse#Garou


----------

